
Moving a Large and Old Codebase to Python3 – Anders Hovmöller – Medium - asmosoinio
https://medium.com/@boxed/moving-a-large-and-old-codebase-to-python3-33a5a13f8c99
======
boxed
Already posted:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16412866](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16412866)

